# Our Emergency Rescue - Tadelesh



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

So this is how it goes, last night I wake up from a nap to msgs and an email from of course my mentor Nancy. She had received a email about a hedgehog a lady had found while walking her dog in a park. Nancy lives quite a few hours from Toronto so with me been the only other Hedgehog Rescue in Ontario and happen to be in Toronto she fwded me the emails about this hedgehog in need of help. 

After contacting the lady, I immediately arranged to go pick him up (11pm at night). So off I went on the emergency rescue. 

When I got there I was shocked at his condition and size. The poor little guy was found dumped in a park. He is in pretty bad shape missing one eye completely from I would say a previous injury and now has the other one protruding. He is a mess and to accompany this he is only what seems like a baby still. He was some one's pet I am sure of it, friendly little guy yet a bit scared I am sure from his ordeal. 

It is awful, it is obviously clear they didn't want to pay the vet costs associated with his trauma or didnt have the funds to pay it. But I don't think that is a reason to dump him in a park and leave him to fend for himself. It's cruel, inhumane, selfish and down right shocking and heartbreaking.

But I have him now so will make sure he gets the proper treatment he needs. He was so hungry and thirsty when I got him home eating at least 90 kibble and drinking a bowl and a half of water.

He is currently at the ve been assessed and examined and I will know the results soon for what our next move will be whether that is surgery or something more.

We have named him Tadelesh, it is an african boys name meaning Lucky. No pictures yet though I have taken some, only Nancy and myself have seen him and his condition and its not something to be posted. Will update and add pics when he is on the mend


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

wow. It sounds like you got him just in time. I am glad he is going home with you


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank God he found you! How could anyone be so cruel? It boggles the mind.  

He's in great hands now, tho', so I expect he will live a long and happy life.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He could have possibly gotten away from the owners,I just hate to think someone turned him out.  Thank you Yara and Nancy for being such wonderful people,it's a honor to know you.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

LarryT said:


> He could have possibly gotten away from the owners,I just hate to think someone turned him out.  Thank you Yara and Nancy for being such wonderful people,it's a honor to know you.


I wish he had just gotten away from his owners but this is definitely not the case, the park is not accessible by animals and is away from any proper housing so he had to have been put there. It's so heart breaking.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh my, God bless you Yara for helping this little guy. I'll be hoping he recovers soon.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just reading this makes me cry! I can't believe someone would even imagine doing that to an animal! I can't believe how cruel people are! I hope that the little guy is ok and that he makes it through his condition. He is VERY lucky and I'm sure once he is all fixed up he will be absolutely stunning. . He has a perfect home with you. He is in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

How wonderful of you, Nancy and the lady who found him to rescue him <3

I hope the boy makes a quick recovery and finds a great forever home <3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

This is heartbreaking! I can't believe somebody abandonned him like that!  I'm so glad he's with you and I hope he gets better.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, this is quite a story! Thank you sooo much for taking him in! We all know he will be in great hands now that he is with you! 
Please update when you can.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor, sweet little hedgie! I hope he forgets everything that happened to him. I'm so happy that you have him now - he couldn't be in better hands.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't understand this level of cruelty from human beings at all. There are so many options today when it comes to unwanted animals that abandoning one shouldn't even come to mind. I'm really glad you found him Yara. Please keep us posted.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I found this situation totally disgusting and sickening. Owning (or in my case, being owned by) a pet of any kind is a privilege with responsibility and accountability. Obviously this person(s) is ignorant of this simple minded fact of care. Lack of funds is not an excuse. This baby could have been taken to a proper organization. I am so grateful to you and Nancy for your rescue efforts and care of this little one. If there is any funding necessary for this baby, I will be more than happy to contribute to vet costsl, surgery, medicine, or whatever is necessary.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Sometimes I hate 90% of humans  He is lucky indeed to have been found by you, and I hope he makes a good recovery. Please keep us posted!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow  That poor little guy!! I just can't believe some people!! :x I'm so glad you have him now! I hope he gets 100% soon!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so great that he's now with you!

people do dump hedgies.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw, bless this lil guy...he is a lucky little critter to have been found and rescued.
Very happy to know he has a great second chance


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's wonderful that there are people like Sonja who picked the little guy up and took him home with her and then sought out a rescue for him. I can't imagine how scared he must have been, blind and dumped outside. 

I am so happy Yara could get him last night so he is now warm, with a full tummy and lots of love.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh poor love :C My thoughts and prayers are with him. God bless the poor helpless animals of the world that are neglected or abused at the thoughtless hands of humans and God bless the humans who are thoughtful enough to try and right the wrongs.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

That poor baby  It is so heartbreaking to hear stories of people just abandoning innocent, helpless animals. I have so much respect and admiration for people like you who take them in. Once I'm out of college and have my own place, I hope to be able to rescue animals too. You're an inspiration and I really really hope the little guy gets better quick! I'm so glad he has a loving home now


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

This makes me so sad and angry.. The poor little guy, atleast now he has found the home and care he deserves. Its great to know You guys are out there ! and welcome to the family little Tadelesh


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a heartbreaking story and disgusting that someone would do such a thing. I'm just glad that there is still good people in the world like you that dropped everything in the middle of the night to rescue the little guy. He is lucky to have you and may he recover quickly and be on the road to living a happy and great life now.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

what a sad story. poor little hedgie, i hope he makes a full recovery soon. Well done for taking him in!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your words.

Tadelesh is doing much better, we have been lucky to save his eye but uncertain whether he will be blind or not. So far we are on meds and home therapy. There is a small chance he could still need it removing, just depends how well and quick he can heal up.

We have been able to put some weight on him in the last few days also. He was 178g and is now 230g.

Couple of pics of him sleeping in my hands (nothing gruesome)










As you can see his eye is no longer protruding or swelling. He is still very red and sore with missing fur.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor, sweet baby! He's precious. I can't imagine how scared he must have been. But thankfully, he will never feel that way again. 
I'm sure he knows he's safe now.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's a perfect little trooper!  Praying he just keeps getting better!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww, the poor little guy. If only we could track down his previous owners and actually do something about this...

He looks so sweet, and after all the trauma he's gone through, still willing to just fall asleep in your hands.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Aww, the poor little guy. If only we could track down his previous owners and actually do something about this...
> 
> He looks so sweet, and after all the trauma he's gone through, still willing to just fall asleep in your hands.


I wish it was possible as well but unfortunately in these cases these type of people get away with the horrific things they do.

Yes such a traumatic experience but I believe he feels and knows he is in perfectly safe hands now. We are never going to let anything else happen to this little man.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He looks so sweet and at peace in your hands, I hope he is happy and relieved, and knows he is safe now. 

It is fortunate that the person who did this cannot be tracked down... fortunate for them! I'm of the mind that the person ought to lose at least one eye and be tossed out in the elements with no supplies or shelter, just the clothes on their back, and see how well they fare. Hmph. :evil: 

Being the guardian of an animal is a privilege, not a right, and being responsible for their lives should be the same as a parent's responsibility for their child. 

Give him an extra cuddle from me ^_^

~Katie


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so happy to hear this little one is in safe conditions again. It's just heartwrenching to read what's been posted. 



He looks like such the peaceful prince he is in your hands. 
You are safe and loved little one.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful angel. Safe at last in MaMa's protective hands.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Such a sweet little man. In your loving hands I am sure he will recover so quickly.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone.

Just a small update,

Tadelesh is still on the good road to recovery. He looks better everyday and is warming up a lot more to different people.

Thank you all for the warm wishes for his speedy recovery.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel so bad for that hedgie. But I'm so glad he's in good hands! I'm sure he is going to be a great headgie with a great personality! There should be more poeple like you and less people like the one who left him out to die.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Wishing him the best in his new home! 

I think his name is lovely and fitting, for he is lucky to have been rescued by you. I can't imagine all the pets out there that are being abused or abandoned, and haven't found someone to rescue them.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Poor little guy. He's so lucky to have found you and is one handsome little guy. I'm glad he's pulling through!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Just wanted to give a little update on Tadelesh as it has been a couple of months since he came to us.

He is doing well, healed physically except he is completely blind now. Mentally/Emotionally healed a long ways off unfortunately but understandably. He is only trusting of me and will get defensive and start shaking if anyone else goes near him. But we are recovering slowly and that's the main thing.

So some pics from last week during one of our cuddle sessions.

Tad sleeping on my belly









Tad about to wake up









Tad stretching









Tad saying hello


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

What a cutie! Thank you sooooooooo much for taking this little cutie in! He is in wonderful hands now. I'm glad that he is doing so well. Please give us more updates and pics!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww what a sweetheart! I'm sorry to hear that he will be completely blind, but I'm sure he will adapt rather quickly. Especially since he is in such a loving home now. 

I'm just in shock that someone dumped him outdoors to fend for himself like that. I just can't wrap my mind around what type of person is capable of doing that.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

This makes me cry for both the cruelty and the kindness.

A lady at a Greyhound rescue once told me that we will be judged on how we treat the helpless and the elderly. Some people better watch out!  

He is such a cutie pie. Give him extra cuddles from me!  

Hugs to you too!

Donna


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a beautiful little boy. Thank heavens he found you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so happy that he's got such a good home. Such a little sweetie.


----------

